# Could This Be The New Ford Bronco?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Saw the picture on the Errornet with the suggestion it could be the new Ford Bronco without its camouflage on.

I kinda like it. If this is what it will be, it could be a cool ride 😎!

I want to see it with my own eyes but I have to admit, I'm intrigued.

What do you think?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Interesting unless they stick a 45k sticker on it...


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I would be surprised if it comes out looking like that. Too similar to a raptor. I'm anxious to see it but am more interested in the new Rangers


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

This is Raptor shell on what very well could be the Bronco chassis. Could be a solid short wheelbase option. Heard a removable top as well. May make Jeep buyers think twice, who knows. Not for me.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Still a Ford


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That just looks like a truck. I hope it looks more like this.....


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That just looks like a truck. I hope it looks more like this.....


Looks like something Chuck Norris would drive. Texas Ranger mobile.
I would drive that.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If I recall correctly, there was discussion in the article about this being the new Bronco chassis with a Raptor body on it, or similar F150 body parts.

It clearly has some suspension changes but the picture is not the best for scoping that out.

I just think it would make a cool beach truck, or off road truck, given its stance and short wheelbase.

I could have some fun with some parts add-ons like nerf bars, winch, bumpers, lights, and a camper shell to keep your gear dry and safe(r).

Not really a Ford guy myself (uh oh, here we go...) but it is an interesting vehicle in terms of possibilities....

I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Article I saw this in:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxnews.com/auto/bizarre-ford-f-150-raptor-spotted-could-it-be-a-new-bronco.amp


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > That just looks like a truck. I hope it looks more like this.....
> ...


I'd drive it too. The old Ford Bronco II were just okay. Not as beefy.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> That just looks like a truck. I hope it looks more like this.....


I really like that. Looks like the old Bronco but much more modern. Hope they build something like that.

Here is one you can buy right now. All-Wheel Drive. Fully optioned, leather, 8" infotainment system, 21" black chrome wheels.

Under $50,000. It has captured my attention, this one. Always liked the K5 Blazers. But this thing could get the job done...!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I really like that. Looks like the old Bronco but much more modern. Hope they build something like that.
> 
> Here is one you can buy right now. All-Wheel Drive. Fully optioned, leather, 8" infotainment system, 21" black chrome wheels.
> 
> Under $50,000. It has captured my attention, this one. Always liked the K5 Blazers. But this thing could get the job done...!


Sorry, not interested in an Equinox with a face lift. I wanted to like the new Blazer, I really did. But after I saw the pictures when they debuted it, it just looks like every other crossover SUV out there.



pennstater2005 said:


> That just looks like a truck. I hope it looks more like this.....


This was a conceptual rendering that has been floating around the internet for quite a few years now. However, if Ford were to make the Bronco like this, I'd be _very_ interested. From what I've seen of teaser pics, I don't think it will end up looking anything like the rendering, which is a shame.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

There are rumors that it will be based off the Ford Everest which would be interesting. I like the look of the Everest but to me it doesn't seem like it would fit the Bronco name.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I actually like the looks of the Blazer RS. I would want one with all wheel drive. But I need to see the vehicle in person and I have seen one. Then I would have to test drive it. So the Blazer is on the check it out list for now, but I really do like the styling on the Blazer RS.


----------

